# Perchè!!!



## laura36 (26 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E beh...lei dice che il Fui ha lo strizzautero di 20 cm e lo chiama affettuosamente il biscione (pensavi Papi silvio?) io invece ho il misero 10 cm di manager...
> Quindi ho il lombrico, non il biscione del Fui...:incazzato:


----------

